# Bean's Aborted Photoshoot



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

So I took Bean outside today, with the intention of having him charm the neighbours, which he did, and always does, as well as to get some shots for the summer photo contest. This, sadly, was against His Tiny Majesty's wishes. 
See Bean, while roaming around the garden, found the best toy ever. Much to the delight of a nice German lady who was passing by, he discovered a piece of dog poo that had been overlooked by the pooper scooper. 
This, as far as he was concerned, was the best thing that had ever happened to him. He rolled in it. He annointed it all over himself. He dug his way under it. I picked him up and moved him and he scooted back and tried to hide behind it. It was his private Fort Turd. None Shall Defile Fort Turd, he proclaimed. And annointed again. 
He is now under his log, buried in his blanket, sulking, because I took his toy away and forced him to have a bath. 

Sigh. The pictures will have to wait.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

He and my Ig's would get along. Igel was also fascinated by a poop left my room-mate's dog in the backyard (easy to overlook because they're the size of tootsy rolls). I even took a photo of him sniffing it before I realized what it was and the "mom" response kicked in. I told him how "icky cuh-cuh" (a phrase my mom used to explain gross things to us when we were kids) it was and bathed him immediately there after. Photos ended then for him too.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

This is me, laughing so hard. Seriously. That story. Funniest thing ever. Private Fort Turd. I'm dying here!

Yes, I am five years old.

Sorry it happened to you and your lil guy. But thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Fort Turd has me rolling :lol: :lol: Great story!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Can't say I didn't laugh at that one! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Fort Turd! :lol: Poor, dirty, smelly, happy hedgie. :lol:


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Ohmygosh. Fort Turd. :lol: :lol: 
*note to self: don't let this happen to Bulu. Do NOT want to wash more poop*


----------



## Elky (Jun 6, 2011)

Hahaha. That is beyond hilarious! 
I'll have to remember to make sure wherever I take Louis out the yard is turd-free, as I would honestly hate to have to clean and bathe him after he's rolled around in one of my danes' poos... ugh. They're just a big, terrible pile of stink.


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Great story!

You should have still gotten some pics!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

:shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Hilarious!!! His Tiny Majesty!!! Love it!


----------

